# Air Vidéo HD avec Orange



## Gregoryen (27 Avril 2017)

Bonjour !

Voilà j'ai la fibre par Orange.

La box fait serveur du moment que je branche en usb.

J'avais une question avec l'application AirVideo HD sur l'Apple TV.

Je voudrais savoir pour ceux qui ont Orange et l'Apple TV avec l'application AirVidéo HD s'il reconnait le serveur Orange avec le contenudu disque dur ou de la cle USB ?

Si possible me faire des captures d'écrans des différends menu 


Je vous remercie à tous et passez une bonne journée !


----------

